# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  [NEED YOU] Beta Test pour le site.

## half

Salut les canards,

J'aurrai besoin d'un max de monde pour tester la charge du moteur javascript du futur site, ca se passe ici :

http://dev.canardpc.com/moteur/

Les touches sont gauche droite haut entrer et espace.
Si ca rame trop sur votre pc essayer avec chrome il a un moteur javascript des plus optimisé.

Voila et vous pouvez essayer tout les navigateur et me ramener les bugs je suis preneur et restez connecté que vous pouvez, merci.

ps : pour lancer le truc c'est en haut a gauche, tapez votre nom, checkez, et apres c'est bon faites start.

Half

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ca ressemble à un chat instantanné ce bazar.

----------


## PrinceGITS

C'est marrant en tout cas.  ::): 

Sur PC avec Firefox, RAS.

Par contre, sur le Nokia N900, c'est lent et j'apparais saccadé pour les autres. Mais bon, ce n'est pas la cible de ce moteur.  :;):

----------


## Dark Fread

C'est... Génial.

Edit : les sprites sont surpuissants du zizi.

Edit2 : tiens ça vient de planter au moment où on allait péter laggle à Half.

Edit3 : avec un pseudo de wouatmille caractères, le truc se chope une barre de scroll horizontal chez moi (en  1280*1024) et ça déplace l'ascenseur en même temps que mon personnage. (edit : ok, corrigé)

----------


## angelus75

Sur IE7 avec Avant browser, ça bug total, j'envoie les photos dès que possible

----------


## angelus75

Chez moi ça a planté

----------


## Anonyme871

Sur opera pas de souci à part avec les noms trop longs.

----------


## angelus75

Sous IE 7

----------


## Dark Fread

J'ai une armée de half  :Bave:

----------


## M0zArT

IE 6  :tired: 
Seulement 2 générations de retard, ça va  :tired: 
Sinon sous Opera, avant que ça ne soit complètement chargé (ça met beaucoup plus de temps que les autres navigateurs) dès qu'un personnage bouge ça remplace l'animation du perso par le nom de l'utilisateur.

----------


## Anonyme871

Quand j'appuie sur stop ça s'arrête.  ::(:

----------


## half

Bein ie7 ca methone pas je pense pas qu'il gere facilement les methode modernes  ::P: , et sinon pour les noms c'est tronqué 12ch maintenant !

---------- Post ajouté à 12h28 ----------




> IE 6 
> Seulement 2 générations de retard, ça va 
> Sinon sous Opera, avant que ça ne soit complètement chargé (ça met beaucoup plus de temps que les autres navigateurs) dès qu'un personnage bouge ça remplace l'animation du perso par le nom de l'utilisateur.


J'avais remarquer ouai, il faut qu'il charge les images, les autres navigateurs les ont deja chargé elle sont dans la page en invisible, remarque je pourrai les mettre visible caché par le soleil !

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

J'ai des petits bonshommes qui disparaissent et qui reviennent après, mais là ils sont pas revenus, je suis inquiet.

Et puis quand on fait espace quand on tape notre texte, le perso saute.

Firefox.

Sinon c'est bien.

----------


## Pelomar

Je touche greenteub  :Bave:

----------


## b0b0

Je l'ai cassé  :Cigare:

----------


## Dark Fread



----------


## Pelomar

Bordel c'est l'avenir ce truc  ::o:

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Je touche greenteub


Je t'ai battu à la course, alors stfu  :Cigare:

----------


## Pelomar

> Je t'ai battu à la course, alors stfu


C'est de la triche, t'as dit "go" quand j'étais pas prêt  :Emo:

----------


## sissi

Firefox, Version 3.0.15, ca marche pas, rien ne se passe. J'ai beau taper check nom, queud'.

----------


## Frypolar

> Firefox, Version 3.0.15, ca marche pas, rien ne se passe. J'ai beau taper check nom, queud'.


Idem mais avec IE j'ai pu faire mumuse  :B): .

----------


## half

> J'ai des petits bonshommes qui disparaissent et qui reviennent après, mais là ils sont pas revenus, je suis inquiet.
> 
> Et puis quand on fait espace quand on tape notre texte, le perso saute.
> 
> Firefox.
> 
> Sinon c'est bien.


Ca viens d'un mec qui rame.




> Firefox, Version 3.0.15, ca marche pas, rien ne se passe. J'ai beau taper check nom, queud'.


Etrange.

----------


## Dark Fread

Sinon c'est un peu chiant que les longs messages soient scrollés, il faut courir après l'ascenseur.

  :B):

----------


## FreeliteSC

Firefox 3.5.5, pas le moindre soucis.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Tiens c'est marrant il y a un personnage sans nom...  :tired: 

Et sinon, parfois, des personnages disparaissent... Puis reviennent. C'est très perturbant.  :tired:

----------


## Dark Fread

> Tiens c'est marrant il y a un personnage sans nom...


Si, il s'appelle " ", ou "  " etc...

----------


## Alab

J'arrive pas à le faire marcher.  :Emo: 

Je met Alab, je clique sur Check le nom et rien ne se passe.  :Emo: 

Je crois que je suis sous Firefox 3.0.15 aussi.

----------


## Sharp'

I love ! :Bave: 
Aucun bug avec Chrome.
Edit : Ça lag sous FF et IE

----------


## chaip

En avoir une dizaine d'ouvert n'est pas bon pour mon pc, je note.

----------


## M0zArT

La dernière version de Firefox c'est la 3.5.5 pourquoi n'êtes vous pas à jour les gens ?  ::huh::

----------


## Casknoir

ca fonctionne nikel sur windows 7 32 bit / opéra 10.10

----------


## Yasko

Bon, ca marche chez moi (Seven 64 + FF 3.5.5) sans trop ramer. Bon, ca fout quand même mon CPU (C2D@2.4) à 25%.

C'est quoi la touche pour lancer un fireball sinon ?

----------


## Sharp'

> Bon, ca fout quand même mon CPU (C2D@2.4) à 25%.


15% sur un Athlon X2 3800+ avec Chrome.  :haha: 
Chrome>Firefox

----------


## PrinceGITS

10% grand max avec Seven 64 et Firefox 3.5.5 avec un C2Q @ 3GHz... Il faut que je teste avec Chrome.

----------


## darkgrievous

vista 32bit + ff 3.5.5 ca passe sans probleme

----------


## znokiss

J'ai joué au loup avec Evox, ça laggue un peu, genre moi je me voit bien mais lui, il clignote.

----------


## Evox

Je te voyais clignoter aussi, genre tu faisait des gros bonds quoi

----------


## Raphyo

Seven 64 et la dernière version d'opera 10 : tout va bien.

----------


## Dark Fread

Je confirme, avec plusieurs onglets ouverts sur ce truc, ça l'air de dévorer comme il faut ressources matos et bande passante.

----------


## znokiss

Impossible de jouer à Mirror's Edge avec l'onglet ouvert, ça ramait comme un canoé.

----------


## Gladia

Hello,




> Firefox, Version 3.0.15, ca marche pas, rien ne se passe. J'ai beau taper check nom, queud'.


Tout pareil, à tel point que j'ai relu le premier message de Half pour savoir ce qu'il fallait faire.
J'ai juste un soleil, 4 carrés en couleur et un palmier, et rien d'autre. Check Nom ne donne rien. les cases à droite en haut restent à 0.

Xubuntu (9.04) - Firefox 3.0.15 - le plugin Javascript officiel est normalement installé (je l'ai mis il y a 2/3 jours)




> La dernière version de Firefox c'est la 3.5.5 pourquoi n'êtes vous pas à jour les gens ?


Parce qu'on (linux) ne me propose pas la mise à jour actuellement  ::P: .

----------


## BigBoobs

Avec la dernière maj de Firefox sous Seven, aucun problème.

----------


## darkgrievous

> Parce qu'on (linux) ne me propose pas la mise à jour actuellement .


En fait tu peut la faire, mais officiellement ont te la proposera jamais (philosophie ubuntu)

Sinon j'ai quelque lag quand on est plusieurs (et accessoirement je peut pas scroller le message des gens)

----------


## Flubber

Respect, belle maitrise du flash.

----------


## half

Le prochain qui dit que c est en flash je le bute !

----------


## Acteon

Bon pti bug avec les §§§ et chez moi ma bulle ne reste pas affiché, pourquoi?

----------


## Narm

Pas de soucis sous Opera 10 et WinServer 2008R2.
Par contre la charge CPU fleurte avec les 45% ; c'est un Athlon x2@ 2,5Ghz...

----------


## Mephisto

Il se passe rien sous Firefox, comme pour d'autres personnes ici ( l'accueil est c'est tou, mais je suis pas à jour ( 3.0.15 ), sinon sous Chrome ( 3.0.195.33 ) ça marche nickel.  :;): 

Niveau charge pareil, ça flirte avec les 45-50 % sur un eeepc 1000He et Atom 1,6 Ghz, sauf quand y a du monde à l'écran et que ça bouge, là on s'envole. Par contre j'ai pu ouvrir genre 6-7 onglets en même temps sans que ça rame, tant pour moi que pour les autres ( on était à peine 10 dessus )


En tout cas génial half, c'est stylay.  ::): 





Pour du flash. :tired:

----------


## Akva

Firefox, windows XP : ca marchait pas, j'ai mis FF à jour (donc en 3.5.5), maintenant ca marche  ::): 

C'est marrant comme forme de chat, j'aime bien!

----------


## gun

Ça marche bien, mais en faisant un refresh maintenant j'ai un double qui me suit partout m'enfin c'est rigolo. On pourra faire du teamdeathmatch ?  :Bave:

----------


## PasDePseudo

Sous opera 10.10 avec un kkk, ça marche plutôt bien sauf que les bulles ne sont pas très stables

Autrement çay mignon le flash  :haha:

----------


## olih

Un truc, peut être limiter le nombre de caractères dans les bulles pour éviter un ascenseur qui ne sert a rien.

----------


## dalgwen

C'est génial, c'est du journalisme total appliqué au WEB 2.0.
Sinon, à part le fait que j'ai l'impression d'avoir un ping de 3200, ça marche avec firefox, windows XP, et derrière le proxy d'entreprise  ::ninja::

----------


## Arseur

FF 3.5.5 Mac OS X, ça rame un peu.
Sous Safari 4 c'est beaucoup mieux, RAS, alors que ma machine est vieille comme tout.

---------- Post ajouté à 15h18 ----------

Par contre sur iPhone bah ça rame bien, et comme on a pas de clavier ça sert à rien on peut rien faire  :B):

----------


## Gladia

Hello,




> En fait tu peut la faire, mais officiellement ont te la proposera jamais (philosophie ubuntu)


Oh ok, merci. Vu ma skill en linux, je préfère laisser les màj se faire automatiquement, c'est un PC que j'utilise de façon sporadique, ce n'est pas si gênant.

Sinon 
Windows XP SP3 - Firefox 3.5.5 : ca fonctionne bien.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Firefox, Version 3.0.15, ca marche pas, rien ne se passe. J'ai beau taper check nom, queud'.


Idem au boulot avec Firefox 2.0 mais ça ne m'étonne guère.

----------


## Say hello

> Le prochain qui dit que c est en flash je le bute !


C'est du Cobol?
Pour savoir si je dois sortir un Itanium.  :tired: 


Sinon blague à part, c'est du rafraichissement instantanné chez tout le monde en même temps?

(C'est de l'ajax?)

Edit: Ah bah non c'est bien du javascript.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Windows XP sp2 + Opera 10.10 = aucun bug.

Bon je retourne bosser.

edit : il est bien ton jeu Half. Tu devrais demander à Half de te donner accès au devblog pour en faire profiter.

----------


## Maxwell

Bah ça marche super pour moi, pourtant sur les sites chargés l'UC s'envole rapidement, la ça décolle pas, 10% à tout casser.


Par contre ça manque de truc à faire, comment on lance des boules de feu ?


Edit: Firefox 3.5.5

----------


## Maxwell

On voit pas les lasers tirés par les autres.

Et ça a l'air underpowered  ::ninja:: 


Buff the Half §§

----------


## Maxwell

-Le nom affiché est limité à 12 caractères, mais on peut en saisir autant qu'on veut.
-Quand on fait Stop tout disparait, sauf la dernière bulle tapée. Obligé de recharger la page pour revenir.
-Impossible de lire les grosses bulles, la slidebar remonte en permanence.
-Le soleil a l'air défoncé au Paic Citron

----------


## Arseur

Je tiens à féliciter Gringo pour les graphismes sous Paint.

----------


## Jeckhyl

J'ose même pas demander quel est clairement le but de la manoeuvre ou ce que l'on attend de nous.

Si ça se trouve c'est un jeu super compliqué mais dont le but est que l'on trouve soi-même les règles.

----------


## CorranCarpenter

J'adore le mini Half (Qui a dit "c'est sa taille normale" ?)

Maintenant il faudrait un mini Boulon et quelques armes...

----------


## Mephisto

> J'ose même pas demander quel est clairement le but de la manoeuvre ou ce que l'on attend de nous.
> 
> Si ça se trouve c'est un jeu super compliqué mais dont le but est que l'on trouve soi-même les règles.



Apres avoir questionné half en direct sur son truc flash, il semblerait que ce soit le futur du site. La nouvelle interface si j'ai bien compris.  ::wacko:: 

En même temps c'est de half dont je parle, alors j'ai ptet pas bien compris. :tired:

----------


## Jeremy

Alors, avec le nom <b>test</b> j'ai un perso dédoublé. La classe, je vais tenter le half qui valait 3 milliards.

----------


## Charlot

J'ai fini le niveau 1!

----------


## Dark Fread

Ouaip, on peut mettre des balises html dans le pseudo, ça fait nawak.

----------


## sissi

> Ca viens d'un mec qui rame.
> 
> 
> 
> Etrange.


Et c'est toujours le cas... A moins que... peut être il me manque un truc...

----------


## Reizz

> Ouaip, on peut mettre des balises html dans le pseudo, ça fait nawak.


Comme les lasers, le html dans le nick n'est pas transmis (au moins sur mon ff3.5.5)

----------


## Say hello

Avec les trucs de balises qui marche je suis à 2 doigts de tenter le "`$rm * -f`" mais je préfère résister on sait jamais.
M'enfin pour dire, ça risque pas de faire une micro faille de sécurité?

----------


## olih

> Avec les trucs de balises qui marche je suis à 2 doigts de tenter le "`$rm * -f`" mais je préfère résister on sait jamais.
> M'enfin pour dire, ça risque pas de faire une micro faille de sécurité?


Déjà testé hier mais sans les ``  ::ninja::

----------


## elkoo

C'est amusant d'être un half. Tiens j'avais pas remarqué qu'en mettant half à l'envers ça faisait *fla*s*h*  :tired:

----------


## half

J'aurai besoin de plus de gens pour faire un crash test, on est monter que a 30 pour 0.15 point de charge donc si vous pouviez venir a plein et qu'une personne par PC ca serai cool. Et pour info on peut se tirer dessus maintenant !!!

ps : j'ai 300ms de ping de taiwan donc je lag trop, j'aimerai que vous me dite le ressenti des missile entre personne qui rame pas (et lag pas non plus donc).

----------


## El Gringo

> Bein ie7 ca methone pas je pense pas qu'il gere facilement les methode modernes


Et personne ne relève, je crois que c'est vraiment ce qui me ferait le plus mal si ça m'arrivait... Enfin peut-être parce que je m'en rendrais compte, aussi...




> J'aurai besoin de plus de gens pour faire un crash test, on est monter que a 30 pour 0.15 point de charge donc si vous pouviez venir a plein et qu'une personne par PC ca serai cool.


Ben oui, un appel aux foules à 5h42 du matin, on sait jamais ça peut marcher...  ::lol:: 
Quoi qu'il en soit ça déchire ce truc. Et ce n'est même pas moi qui ai réalisé le graphisme, à mon grand regret.

----------


## CorranCarpenter

> Ben oui, un appel aux foules à 5h42 du matin, on sait jamais ça peut marcher... 
> Quoi qu'il en soit ça déchire ce truc. Et ce n'est même pas moi qui ai réalisé le graphisme, à mon grand regret.


Faut pas lui en vouloir, il a oublié qu'il y avait un décalage horaire... C'est comme ça les génies du Flash (ok, je sors...), ils ont la tête en l'air.

Allez, on y croit, challenge de la journée : faire planter l'appli de Half. J'y crois à mort.

PS : Trop fort les lasers. Par contre, c'est pas cool, quand on tire sur le soleil, ça lui fait rien...

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Sur IE6, ça plante lamentablement.
(chez mon client, on est pas des newfags  :Cigare:  )

----------


## sepulturastaman

> Hello,
> 
> Tout pareil, à tel point que j'ai relu le premier message de Half pour savoir ce qu'il fallait faire.
> J'ai juste un soleil, 4 carrés en couleur et un palmier, et rien d'autre. Check Nom ne donne rien. les cases à droite en haut restent à 0.
> 
> Xubuntu (9.04) - Firefox 3.0.15 - le plugin Javascript officiel est normalement installé (je l'ai mis il y a 2/3 jours)
> 
> Parce qu'on (linux) ne me propose pas la mise à jour actuellement .


Pas mieux avec ubuntu 8.04

----------


## lokideath

> J'aurai besoin de plus de gens pour faire un crash test, on est monter que a 30 pour 0.15 point de charge donc si vous pouviez venir a plein et qu'une personne par PC ca serai cool. Et pour info on peut se tirer dessus maintenant !!!


Il y a du aie qui reste afficher quand une personne en train de se faire taper se déconnecte.

----------


## darkgrievous

Chez moi (vista + ff3.5) ya le "stop" marche plus et j'ai un gros décalage entre les tir et les "aie".

----------


## Scykhe

Voilà ce que ça donne chez moi avec IE7



Je pense que c'est pas le résultat attendu...

----------


## mescalin

Y roxxe ce jeu  :B):

----------


## gun

Ca couille comme chez Scykhe avec le browser de Steam

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Il y a plein d'AFK là, venez vous fight bande de pouilleux !!!

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Weird, la boule de feu ne semble toucher que si une distance minimale est respectée...  :tired: 

EDIT : tiens, on s'amusait bien comme des petits fous, on était une demi-douzaine, et là c'est tout freezé... Chelou.  :tired: 
Je précise : je peux bouger, par contre les autres ne bougent pas à mes yeux, et les fireballs ne touchent plus (on voit plus les "aie" caractéristiques).
Voilà voilà.

EDIT² : rOut il est cheatay  ::o:

----------


## Dark Fread

M'sieur m'sieur, y'a rOut qui triche ! (tu bidouillerais pas avec WebDeveloper, rOut ?)

----------


## clexanis

rOut il cheat  :Emo: 

sinon pas de problème chez moi

----------


## rOut

Han les balances.  ::o:

----------


## clexanis

çà commence a buger la http://tof.canardpc.com/view/3e1b662...c919cdedb5.jpg

EDIT : non j'ai rien dit  :Emo:

----------


## olih

rOut il a le mode shoot them up activé !

----------


## Bibule

Délatiiioonnn:

Il fait des coeurs :tired: .

----------


## Projet 154

Pas de problèmes de mon côté sous FF 3.5.5, Windows XP SP3, un Pentium E5300 à 2,60Ghz, sauf le bouton stop qui ne marche pas.

J'ai noté un décalage entre tirs et les "Aie", ainsi que la possibilité de voir ce qui est en train d'être écrit par une personne.

Par contre, ça bouffe niveau UC...Je suis monté jusqu'à 54% d'utilisé quand il y avait du monde.  ::O: 

Je cherche l'utilité des 3 lignes blanches en haut à droite.

EDIT : le scrolling des bulles qui ne marche pas aussi.

----------


## rOut

Trop facile ce jeu.  :B):

----------


## nahar

J'avais le bouton STOP qui fonctionnait, plus maintenant. (FF3.5.5)

----------


## PrinceGITS

Mon dieu ça lag grave ! Enfin, les autres surtout. Mon perso est fluide.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

On se demande à qui la faute ?  :tired:

----------


## rOut

::siffle::

----------


## Dark Fread

rOut je suis sûr qu'il oserait taper "google" dans Google.

----------


## rOut

J'ai ptête tout cassé...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Bibule

Ca marche bizarrement maintenant  :^_^: .

----------


## rOut

> rOut je suis sûr qu'il oserait taper "google" dans Google.


Marrant, il m'affiche une erreur serveur.  ::ninja:: 

---------- Post ajouté à 22h16 ----------

Si quelque chose est en rade, je plaide non coupable, on m'a poussé à le faire !  ::o:

----------


## Bibule

> Si quelque chose est en rade, je plaide non coupable, on m'a poussé à le faire !


Qui aurait pu te pousser à commettre de telles atrocités?! :tired:

----------


## alx



----------


## Dark Fread

En fait sur CanardPC, on peut nous donner n'importe quoi, ça finit toujours en connerie. Un bidule Javasript, connerie, une saucisse, connerie, un polonais, connerie. 
Je pense que nous sommes des génies.

----------


## Say hello

Juste la lie de l'humanité je crois.

----------


## Dark Fread

Ah ouais, je confonds les deux.

----------


## Frypolar

> Je cherche l'utilité des 3 lignes blanches en haut à droite.


De ce que j'ai observé : la première ligne c'est le temps, la deuxième la fonction que tu utilises (droite, gauche, saut,...), la dernière le nombre de lasers tirés.

----------


## Bibule

> la dernière le nombre de lasers tirés.


Et le nombre de "joueurs" présents.

----------


## rOut

Ha tiens, on peut piquer le perso d'un autre. Si on fait Check nom avec un nom quelconque pour faire apparaître le bouton Join, puis on change le nom par celui de quelqu'un qui est déjà en jeu, et on fait Join ensuite...  :B):

----------


## half

haha enculay arrete de tester tous les ptit truc de toute facon c'est juste coder pour tester la faisabilité et la charge. Je ferai un truc plus secure pour la prod avec plus de traitement coder serveur.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Half tu peux nous faire un autre level, on a un peu fait le tour de celui là quoi.

Genre tu bouges les carrés de place.

----------


## half

je vais faire un score tableau de score et autre level ok mais demain  ::P:

----------


## Sim's

Ça manque de warp zone  :tired:

----------


## Silver

Ça ne fonctionne pas avec Firefox 3.0.16 sous XP, mais ça marchait chez moi sous Seven avec la version la plus récente.

----------


## xheyther

Va mettre à jour, le support de Firefox 3.0 s'arrête en janvier !

----------


## Silver

> Va mettre à jour, le support de Firefox 3.0 s'arrête en janvier !


Quand j'ai testé il se mettait à jour pour passer de la 3.0.15... à la 3.0.16.  ::P:

----------


## darkgrievous

Apparemment  ca rame pas des masses sur la version pre-alpha de firefox 3.7  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Say hello

Passez à Opera.  ::ninja::

----------


## moimadmax

> Passez à Opera.


Tout à fait d'accord.  :B):

----------


## moimadmax

Ben c'est fini, on ne joue plus ?

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Ben c'est fini, on ne joue plus ?


Je pense que c'est down car Halfe nous concote le score et le deuxième niveau.

Ou alors tout a sauté et il est mort écroulé sous les 0 et les 1.

----------


## bec

Half nous prépare le second niveau :duretourdelamortquitue: .

Ou pas.

----------


## DecapFour

Forbidden ?

----------


## half

haha tein je pensais pas que vous attendiez... j'ai coupé car personne n'y trainé, bon je relance.

----------


## Akodo

Forbidden  :Emo:

----------


## Sim's

> haha tein je pensais pas que vous attendiez... j'ai coupé car personne n'y trainé, bon je relance.


Est ce que tu as rajouté des achievements ?  ::):

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Est ce que tu as rajouté des achievements ?


Non mais tu veux pas du crafting et du pve aussi ? ::P:

----------


## Bibule

> Forbidden


+1  :Emo: . Half, il crée des trucs qui révolutionnent l'internet mais après il nous empêcher d'y accéder pour donner une impression de manque et pour qu'ensuite on se rue sur toutes ses nouvelles inventions (qui seront moins bonnes, obligatoirement, sinon il n'imposerai pas tout ça).

----------


## Sim's

> Non mais tu veux pas du crafting et du pve aussi ?


Ha ouais bonne idée ça. Half tu peux noter ces idées fortement intéressantes.

----------


## Silver

> Ben c'est fini, on ne joue plus ?


Trop tard, il a vendu les droits à Bethesda qui en feront la meilleure simulation post-halfalitique de 2010 grâce à un système de Youpi-banane en 3D.  ::ninja::

----------


## Alab

Snif c'est en forbidden, moi qui venait juste de télécharger la dernière version de firefox.  :Emo:

----------


## znokiss

Bah t'as plus qu'à remettre l'ancienne, alors...

----------


## Arseur

> Bah t'as plus qu'à remettre l'ancienne, alors...


[instant rimchiotte]

----------


## half

Ca devrai etre bon lam non j'ai rien coder de plus encore  ::P: .

----------


## xheyther

Fake afk code  :tired:

----------


## Phenixy

> Fake afk code


Moi je dit qu'il bluffe.  ::ninja::

----------


## half

J'ai recoupé.

----------


## Mob Borane

C'est quand que tu rallumes :D ?

----------


## rOut

Et dire que par le monde il y a des équipes de dev qui planchent pendant des années pour finalement sortir un jeu qui va être mis à la poubelle après 2min, alors que Half, on le supplie, à genoux, de remettre en ligne son jeu codé en 4 jours...  ::):

----------


## bec

Non Monsieur, NON.

Ceci n' est point un jeu mais une expérience, une tentative de rapprocher Bayreuth de l' évanescence de CPC.


:nimportnawak:

----------


## bubble_cat

Formiddablen !

----------


## elkoo

Si tu le remet pas je le refais en AS3! :riresatanique:

----------


## half

bein a vrai dire je compte le garder au chaud pour un futur projet. Une open beta reviendra bientot :D.

----------


## Akva

*Nouveau message de half*
Ouais il l'a remit en ligne  ::lol:: 


 :Emo:

----------


## Acteon

*Forbidden*

 ::cry::

----------


## MystereGomme

Ce n'est plus l'heure de la raclette.  ::sad::

----------


## znokiss

Ni l'heure de la Racroft.

----------


## olih

:Emo:  Tu fait peur là  :Emo: .

----------


## MrBoutade

*I NEED TO PLAYYYY* 


meme si j'y ai jamais joué, ça m'a l'air très sympa ...
pourquoi je suis jamais la pour les bons trucs moi ...

----------


## Alab

Half a-t-il prévu une version steam avec des succès ? Je suis sur que ça se vendrait comme des petits pains !

----------


## Dark Fread



----------


## half

haha genial

----------

